# Visiting The Green Machine.



## Dave Spencer (21 Jan 2008)

I have opened this thread so that the one in the plants forum doesn`t become too bogged down.

I have a few ideas going around my head, which I have proposed to Jim. He seems quite keen on something along the lines of a practical demo on setting up a planted tank. We should be able to rustle up a pretty big, captive audience.

The thing to do is to decide on some dates for a UKAPS visit, along with accommodation arrangements.

Consider this to be the new alcohol tasting in the N.W. thread.

dave.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jan 2008)

Sounds great.  Let's sort a date so I can plan accordingly.

I'm pretty max'd all Feb.  Can't do 15th or 22nd weekends in March either.

How about Sat 5th April?


----------



## TDI-line (21 Jan 2008)

Count me in for this.


----------



## nry (21 Jan 2008)

Where is this place?  Wrexham?  Am I missing something about it being in the NW?


----------



## TDI-line (21 Jan 2008)

Details and pics here..

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=778



I'll drive if you like George, van or car.   Might need the van.


----------



## nry (21 Jan 2008)

North west lol, is that southern geography 

156 miles there for me, shame mind, looks a stunning shop!


----------



## ulster exile (21 Jan 2008)

Only 76 miles for me - if the date is right and I'm feeling especially brave, I may make the trip myself.  *If I do*, I'll be coming from Brum so don't mind giving lifts if anybody is near me - will confirm when the date is sorted.


----------



## Bingy_bong (21 Jan 2008)

Its 88 miles from me 1 1/2 hours drive. I would like to be there, but it all depends on where im working. Might manage the shop but might not be able to sample the falling down water. When theres a more definite date i may be able to give you a more specific answer.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (21 Jan 2008)

Its 229 miles for me and I'm still considering it... Could be cos I'm a nutter though!

Come on for us its very far north west!


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Jan 2008)

I'm up for the trip, but 5th April I'm at a koi breeder's open day!  Maybe another date?  If that's the only one anyone can make no probs but the koi farm's only a twice a year thing and the only chance to buy some nice new 'little' koi freshly overwintered!


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jan 2008)

5th of April is good for me, can't do too much before then though. I think my lady wife will be coming along too.


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Jan 2008)

The 5th is good for me, too. 

The girlfriend reckons she could put up one or two people.

Dave.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jan 2008)

If it isn't too late is there room for another?


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2008)

can I come?


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Jan 2008)

Unless Im wrong I think NW stands for Nort Wales not North West.

Alas I cant make it as I am literally pennies away from bankruptcy, have 2 young babies and an unsympathetic wife. lol

And I need those pennies to buy a couple of plants.  I will get to one of these meets eventually though.

Andy

EDIT - Just read the other thread.  maybe it is North West.lol


----------



## Tom (26 Jan 2008)

I'm up for going. Will be fun getting there but it sounds worth it


----------



## tgc (30 Jan 2008)

What have I missed??? is this the new NW meet?


----------



## Maximumbob (3 Feb 2008)

I would like to arrange to come, but I think that I'll be abroad on holiday around the beginning of April.  I would hate to have to go on my own all that way 

Is the date fixed?


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Feb 2008)

Jim is workoing towards the 5th April, so I would say that this is the date everyone plans for. Hope you can make it, Bob.

Dave.


----------



## Maximumbob (3 Feb 2008)

just checked the dates   I fly back here on the 6th


----------



## Themuleous (3 Feb 2008)

5th is probably fine with me but will have to confirm nearer the time


----------



## willson (3 Feb 2008)

Im comingon the 5th.Notlooking forward to the drive


----------



## Themuleous (3 Feb 2008)

Where you coming from Willson?


----------



## Peter6bee (4 Feb 2008)

I think it would be rude of me not to be there since I live a grand total of 1 mile away.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2008)

5th is good for me.

Pity Eds can't do that though.  Ed- you really want to see some big goldfish more than plants...!?


----------



## Maximumbob (5 Feb 2008)

Ok.. how do I unsubscribe from email notification for this thread... (Joke)  I'm fed up hearing you guys organise having fun without me 

I think I'll have to go with ed since all you guys/gals hate me...  (huff, strope, teenage sulk...)

Max

ps.  I havnt been a teenager for over a decade, but it was actually quite cathartic


----------



## willson (5 Feb 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Where you coming from Willson?



Wrexham


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Feb 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> 5th is good for me.
> 
> Pity Eds can't do that though.  Ed- you really want to see some big goldfish more than plants...!?



Ha ha!  Max, we'll go and drink lots of beers somewhere when you're off holiday!!!  

Unfortunately the Koi farm weekend is a then or never type of thing! All the new spring harvest is on sale for the first time and if you want some great fish then you have to be there that weekend.  I'm after a nice Tancho Kohaku (White with perfect red spot on head) and a Yamabuki Ogon (Metallic yellow gold) this time!  I may try and see if I can't sort something out though, there may be a way...


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2008)

eds said:
			
		

> ... I may try and see if I can't sort something out though, there may be a way...



I hope so mate.  It's about time we met up...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Feb 2008)

I was talking to Jim and Mark today, and from what they told me, its going to be abit of a good day, I go in for around 2 hours at a time, so its going to be an all day job there.
They are getting a guy in ( hopefully ) who Jim would rate as good as Amano to do a public demo on aquascaping, oh and possibly some beer too. What a shop, cant go wrong with that ahy, scaping and beer !!!  

I can see a few wallets wimpering at the thought of the weekend, spend spend spend


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I
> They are getting a guy in ( hopefully ) who Jim would rate as good as Amano to do a public demo on aquascaping...



Sounds cool.  I wonder who it is?


----------



## Tom (6 Feb 2008)

> They are getting a guy in ( hopefully ) who Jim would rate as good as Amano to do a public demo on aquascaping...


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Feb 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is a local artist, apparently. Iam hoping to get a look at his stuff some time, but he seems to shun the publicity of a forum a bit. It will be interesting to see how good he is.

Dave.


----------



## ulster exile (6 Feb 2008)

I'm still down as a provisional yes for the 5th, and looking forward to it.  Hopefully, I'll be meeting Tom in Brum to drive up together, but if anybody else wants to come that way I don't mind doing it.

If the date changes to much later I might be in doubt, as I have an exam around 14th so I'll need some study time before then.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.  Bigging him up, "as good as Amano", is a big compliment indeed.   Let's hope he doesn't shun the publicity of a public show on April 5th...


----------



## The Green Machine (6 Feb 2008)

*The Green Machine demonstration*

Hi guys, just a note on the public show we have lined up for you on the 5th April.

Art is of course by its very nature a subjective matter, one mans meat may be another mans poison. On a personal note however I would like to see the standard of planting in the UK find more of its own direction and indeed its own particular style, breaking away a little from its nevertheless brilliant Japanese roots.

I particularly like Andy Mac's work because subjectively he fulfills this criteria and I believe carries with him his own unique English style.

After all, which is the most beautiful garden, the Japanese or the English, or do they both have their own inherent and unique beauty, both to be appreciated in their different ways.

Andrew is by his very nature quite a modest lad but I would be a fool not to recognize a talent greater than my own and I freely admit to such.

I can as you will have all seen plant a fair to modest aquacape but if I am a raindrop then Andrew is a monsoon- if I am a snowflake then he is a blizzard. He will also be extremely embarrassed if he is to read this blog.

I do not go in for bigging up anyone as the art world already has far too much of this kind of self aggrandizement and frankly embarrassing behaviors, but credit where credit is due. I am at the end of the day a business man who is able to plant a decent tank. The standard of the work of many of you - George Farmer - Dave Spencer - Graeme Edwards - is second to none and I feel sure will one day be highly sort after, particularly in corporate circles.

I hope that UKAPS find it both exciting and refreshing to discover other dark stars out there who also have a deep love, passion and skill for this new and exciting art form.

Rest assured to allay your worries of any shunning of publicity on the day - Andrew is a man of his word and saving a disaster or a lack of support will be with us on the day.

I hope that we will all enjoy the demonstration in receptive feeling of good spirit. I have not yet met a human being who has nothing left to learn, the person who thinks this may be closing down the doors on their own enlightenment.

As I have said, art is a subjective business, at the end of the day we much each judge for ourselves how much we 'like' or 'dislike' something.

All I can say is that I sincerely hope that the spirit in which this demonstration is given is the spirit in which it will be accepted and that you all thoroughly enjoy the day which we at TGM are endeavoring to create for you.

Many thanks, and looking forward to seeing y'all,

Jim & Mark
The Green Machine, Wrexham


----------



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2008)

It just gets better!!  I had said I might not go to this met so I could spend some time with the misses, but after that I'm def going to be there, count me in!!!

Sam


----------



## Maximumbob (6 Feb 2008)

please guys, can you stop making this sound so FUN!!!  I'm nearly crying now


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: The Green Machine demonstration*

Sounds even more exciting now...  Thanks for the info, Jim/Mark.


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

133 miles, if only I didnt have exams then....


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Feb 2008)

I'm coming from Portsmouth to around the birmingham/Oxfordy area if I can cadge a lift with someone from there? If theres enough room for someone else with me then I'll happily pick someone up on my way.

I think I remember someone saying that might be possible...


----------



## ulster exile (8 Feb 2008)

If you can get to Brum, you can join me and Tom?


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

I can get to brum from burton on trent if your welcome to have another person?


----------



## ulster exile (8 Feb 2008)

No problem.  I do warn you, I'm an ickle bit of a nervous driver, but it will be good to have company (and a map-reader or two  )

Hubby still reckons we're doing something then, but weve wracked our brains - we're not on holiday and my exam's not til about 14th, so should be fine for then.

Google maps reckons it's about 1 hour and 40 mins each way.


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

I'm a pro at map reading, its what the glasses are for. 
I'll look forward to it.


----------



## ulster exile (8 Feb 2008)

Cool - looking forward to it.  I'm sure we can work out the details nearer the time.


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

sounds like a plan, which reminds me...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Feb 2008)

Yar! Quite probably please!
Garuf where are you did you want a lift to Brum?

PS I will bring sat-nav


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

I'm in hollington, near to alton towers. 
If your coming my way yes, if not ill get up early and treck over to burton and catch the train.


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

Chrisi do you know what time we would meet in Brum? I can get to the station by 12 midday if I come on the train that morning, or I could get there a lot earlier if stay at a relatives

Tom


----------



## ulster exile (8 Feb 2008)

Gotta say Tom, I hadn't thought about when to leave here or anything (typical woman, I leave the details to others  ).  I don't think it's even been sorted when we are due to meet at the Green Machine, as I suppose it would depend on that and when the demonstration is (unless I've missed that in this thread).

I can pick up at New Street for you Tom no probs, I'm just wondering if Garuf's train would come past my local station (Gravelly Hill)

Lisa - I think Garuf is North of Brum pretty much, so I would have thought it would have been way out of your way to collect him


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Feb 2008)

Hmm, we would need to get to wrexham way before that to make it worthwhile surely? Can the Green Machine give us some floor space to kip down on? Is there anywhere else we could sleep for free? What is anyone else planning? George/TDI/Sam? May have to pop into the Goldfish bowl on the way... It would be rude not to!


Garuf, sorry I thought you must've been between brum and Portsmouth.


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

That's fine don't worry, I can head out to brum and be at new street at the same time as tom if you give me enough warning to plan.


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

If I stay at the relatives around Brum area I can get to wherever, whenever I suppose, or I can meet Garuf at New Street


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

Either or I'll be heading out early maybe even the night before and 24houring it.


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Feb 2008)

Regarding what time to get there, I`ll have a word with jim, but the sooner the earlier is my guess.

Secondly, I would like to get an idea of how many are coming from UKAPS. So far, I have:

Me
George
Graeme
Dan + `er indoors
Sam
Tom
Lisa
Chrisi
Garuf
TDI
Wilson
Peter6bee
John Starkey

Let me know if I have missed anyone out, and I will modify the list accordingly. I reckon this could be an all dayer, with a little beer flowing here and there, and the odd Tropica discount  .

Sleeping arrangements will need to be sorted out, as well. 

Dave.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Feb 2008)

I'm still a maybe Dave, depending on the koi do.


----------



## tgc (9 Feb 2008)

I'm a maybe if i'm not away with work, i'm afraid I won't know until alot closer to the date either.

Is it going to be at the shop all day or are you still planning on going to the blue planet etc still?

Cheers Tim


----------



## ulster exile (9 Feb 2008)

Umm, in all honesty I hadn't considered staying over  with no disrespect intended, I doubt my OH would be happy at the prospect of me staying with people I've never met before.


----------



## Superman (9 Feb 2008)

I would love to attend but will either have a referee appointment or will be watching a game in London.


----------



## Peter6bee (10 Feb 2008)

For those of you who are far away there is a train station in Wrexham which isn't too far away.


----------



## John Starkey (10 Feb 2008)

Hi All, as i said in the other blog i have only just seen this and you can definitly count me,What a weekend this is gonna be sounds great, if anyone wants a lift you only have to ask if anyone wants to stay at my place on the friday they are welcome the wife says its ok then we can have a nice breki and make an early start to get there on time,regards john, btw i live in worcester just south of brum,


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2008)

I'm going to car share with lisa and tom I think but if it finishes too late would there be a possibility of my staying a night in floor space and I'll head back home in the morning.


----------



## ulster exile (11 Feb 2008)

Hi Garuf, Tom & Lisa - sorry to have put a spanner in the works by saying I wasn't staying over.  Please let me know if this causes a problem and if you're making other arrangements.  

Lisa, if you need a bed on the Friday, we have a guest room but just be aware that I do have two dogs (my last guest knew I'd dogs but waited until we were on our way home from a night out to tell me she was scared stiff of them lol)


----------



## Tom (11 Feb 2008)

Suits me fine     I wasn't going to stay. I can either go to friends in South Wales or cousins in Brum and go home next day


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Feb 2008)

I just thought the idea was we were going up for the weekend, going to the green machine on the saturday then an aquarium on the sunday.

Ulster exile and John, I may take one of you up on the offer to stay over on the Friday if thats ok? I also am not scared of dogs, I absolutely love them and all animals. I just sometimes can be a bit sniffly around cats.


----------



## John Starkey (11 Feb 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I just thought the idea was we were going up for the weekend, going to the green machine on the saturday then an aquarium on the sunday.
> 
> Ulster exile and John, I may take one of you up on the offer to stay over on the Friday if thats ok? I also am not scared of dogs, I absolutely love them and all animals. I just sometimes can be a bit sniffly around cats.



Hi lisa, as i said anyone is welcome to stay at my place there is one spare bedroom and some can sleep on the floor in the living room if they wish ( we do have a fat lazy moggy) just let me know, i plan to stay the weekend regards john.


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2008)

What's the plan then?
I'm confused.


----------



## tgc (11 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> What's the plan then?
> I'm confused.



Me too!!  

Count me in as a yes with a ? 

Dave, are we still planning on going the blue planet aswell??


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2008)

*greenmachine weekend and p---up*

Hi all, just to confirm i am definetly coming having booked the weekend off work so lets get some sort of plan going i know we have lots of time but i dont want to leave things to the last minute, at my age i would rather book a b&b than sleep on the floor as i did at sams ( good job i was P---ed) or i would never have slept   regards john


----------



## ulster exile (12 Feb 2008)

I think to make plans we'd need to know when to meet (presumably at the Green Machine?), when the demonstration is due to take place and what else is planned for the day (or the Blue Planet thing a Sunday jobbie?).

I'm up for a day trip (Sat) only.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Feb 2008)

Yeah I don't really have the money for a B&B, I do get allergy to the dust in carpets and floors, but I prefer a free floor lol. Plus I can just fold my double duvet in half and dada, instant bed!


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2008)

Please keep me informed on what the final plan is, I'm totally flexible.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Feb 2008)

Hi all,

After the visit to the Green Machine, im very happy to have every one over to my place for a few more beers and some fodder! Youl have to find your own way home unfortunately, my house is booked up already.
Im a half hour drive from The Green Machine, 10 min away from Blue Planet and Chester Zoo ( my place of employment ).

Your all welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Feb 2008)

Sounds good Graeme


----------



## ulster exile (21 Feb 2008)

Perfect!  Would be nice to see your work in the flesh (the tanks that is, not the Zoo  )


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Feb 2008)

Just a little update. The shop opens at 10:00, which is when I intend on getting there. There will be light refreshments, plus a little booze for non drivers and an aquascaping tutorial using a 120cm tank. I reckon there will be enough meeting, greeting and general chat to make a whole day of it. Then it is off to Graeme`s to get thoroughly trousered.

Those wishing to visit the Blue Planet might want to consider going the following day, but it is entirely up to you. I reckon I will be able to put two people up for the night.

Me 
George 
Graeme 
Dan and `er indoors 
Sam 
Tom 
Lisa 
Chrisi 
Garuf 
TDI 
Wilson 
Peter6bee 
John Starkey 
tgc
Martin and Clare
Azaezel, husband and wee one.
Arana

Are there any more names to add to the above list?


----------



## tgc (23 Feb 2008)

me


----------



## Martin (24 Feb 2008)

Me and my better half, Clare.  We popped into the greenmachine today, ( well saturday afternoon), Bought 18 emerald eye rasbora and 6 siamese flying fox. the rasbora are stunning! Saw Graeme in there , sorry I didn't introduce myself and say hello but you and Jim were locked deep in conversation with your heads in one of the tropica display tanks.


----------



## Azaezl (24 Feb 2008)

I might be able to come , I'm supposed to be visiting my family in Liverpool sometime in April, hopefully I can arrange it so I'm up that end around the 5th, only problem is if I go it means my husband has to come(I can't drive) which means my kid has to come as well(because he doesn't trust anyone enough to take care of her ). So a maybe from me, I should know for definate in the next week or so, that's providing you don't mind a toddler coming along too.


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

i am going to try and make it  it's just a matter of working out how t'm going to get there :?


----------



## John Starkey (24 Feb 2008)

*green machine*

Hi all, as i have allready said if anyone who lives south of worcester wants to stay at my place friday night you are welcome, we have one spare single bed and anyone else can be fixed up in the living room, sat morning we can have an early breakfast and then be on our way for a 10 am arrival at the greenmachine,regards john


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

Any updates on what's going on?


----------



## The Green Machine (8 Mar 2008)

*An update from The Green Machine*

Hello chaps and chapesses,

Just a quick word on our little soiree on the 5th April.

Most of our customers spend about 2 hours with us here on a normal visit so I think with the planting demo you should work on at least a 6-7 hour stay.

There will be drinks and some sandwhiches courtesy of TGM and Mark and I are both looking forward to meeting you all and introducing ourselves.

Many of our own customers are keen to be there so there should be some real shared interests. George, Dave and Graeme will be able to chill out and enjoy a beer or two, after all the work they have put into UKAPS I believe they all deserve a stress free day for a change.
We plan to start the demo at about 11am, if this timing does not fit in please let us know your preferences.

Assuring you all of a warm welcome and an interesting and insightful day,

Jim & Mark


W_e are all unique individuals.
Just like everybody else in the world._


----------



## TDI-line (9 Mar 2008)

Sounds great Jim and Mark.

So who is going then?


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2008)

Sooo tempted...


----------



## Themuleous (9 Mar 2008)

Sounds good, looking forward to it


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2008)

*Re: An update from The Green Machine*



			
				The-Green-Machine said:
			
		

> George, Dave and Graeme will be able to chill out and enjoy a beer or two, after all the work they have put into UKAPS



Hi Jim and Mark,

This will be a wholly worthwhile experience for everyone involved, I'm sure.

I do need to point out, however, that when talking about the 'work put into UKAPS', myself, Dave and Graeme have done relatively little recently, compared to the likes of Dan Crawford (who is also visiting) and James Clarke (not sure if visiting).  

The amount of work these guys have done on the UKAPS homepage and forum is remarkable and deserves much credit indeed.  I realise you weren't to know, but feel these guys need a mention here.

That is not to say that I'll say no to a beer though, of course!  That is always welcome.  I'm sure Dan wouldn't say no either, knowing him like I do...


----------



## The Green Machine (9 Mar 2008)

We here at TGM know Dave and Graeme personally of course and we hear of George's work on a regular basis. We are fairly new to things here on the UKAPS forum so we do hope that you can forgive our oversight. We know that every man jack of you deserve a pat on the back, so please accept such from us.

We have not yet met Dan and James but look forward to doing so. As our relationship with UKAPS grows I am sure we will learn more of the efforts of all the individuals involved.

Keep on going like this and you'll change the face of the aquatics industry in the UK.

Well done on a capital job!

Jim & Mark


----------



## daniel19831123 (9 Mar 2008)

I've just visited the green machine today and I have to say I'm dead impressed with the quality of the setup. Jim and mark were super nice too! Sorry for making you stayed another 40 minutes just for me. Will make sure I arrived early on the 5th. lol. 

Saw graeme there today as well. If you can still take another person in your place after the demo, will like to drop by and have a drink.   

I will be going from stoke on trent if anybody needs a lift from here. Don't know if I will be staying over though as I might just sleep over at my friends if I get drunk. lol

Daniel


----------



## Garuf (9 Mar 2008)

I'm near stoke, It'd be easier if I caught a lift with you than with lisa, no?


----------



## daniel19831123 (9 Mar 2008)

yeah that would be fine with me. Shall I pick you up at your place orshall I meet you in stoke? Do you still need that diffuser? I can bring it along on that day.

Dan


----------



## Garuf (9 Mar 2008)

ooo I 'd forgotten about that! my apologies, yes I would still like it, I'm thinking Hollington is out of your way so it'd probably be best if I travelled over to stoke.


----------



## John Starkey (10 Mar 2008)

*TGM overnight stay*

Hi all, whats the plan for staying over night after the green machine visit i personally would like to do the sunday plans also. For those of you who plan to stay over has anyone made sleeping arrangments? if Dave or Graham dont have room for everyone we need to look for other ideas, regards john


----------



## zig (15 Mar 2008)

Well I have been checking this out with a view to coming over to meet you all because it sounds like it will be a great day, but, its working out pretty expensive. I thought the ferry would be a lot cheaper this time of year, but its working out at nearly â‚¬200 to bring me over with a car for 24 Hours. I was then going to drive from Hollyhead to Wrexham to the Green machine. The idea being of course to bring a car and bring goodies back.

So your probably looking at â‚¬250 for travel and that doesn't include anything else, I would need to stay over night as well, eat, drink, buy goods, could be an expensive 24 hours, would I get change out of â‚¬500 !!   soooo........might leave it this time.

Ryanair is another option but it would probably not work out any cheaper really when I take train and taxi fares etc into consideration, can't bring large pieces of redmoor wood back either, I don't know how they feel about fish travelling back on Ryanair !!


----------



## Themuleous (15 Mar 2008)

Thats a real shame Peter, would have been good to finally meet you!  But that is a lot of money for a weekend trip out, you could probably get a two week holiday for that much!

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2008)

Hi Guys, i'll be bringin up some 2kg FE's. They are Full, reconditioned, sealed and stamped so happy days!
PM me if your interested - Â£15


----------



## Peter6bee (19 Mar 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi Guys, i'll be bringin up some 2kg FE's. They are Full, reconditioned, sealed and stamped so happy days!
> PM me if your interested - Â£15



Thats not very sporting when your visiting a shop which sells CO2. It would be like me standing outside selling my plant offcuts to people.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Mar 2008)

Sorry guys, won't be able to make this meet due to work commitments. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2008)

Peter6bee said:
			
		

> Thats not very sporting when your visiting a shop which sells CO2.


It's a UKaps meeting and thats what is done at UKaps meeting, it's not like i'll be parading around the shop waving my FE's about. UKaps is here to help those in the hobby and IMO that is exactly what i would be doing. Posting full FE's is a no no so this is the best way to give people what they need. I think the guys at TGM are aware that 99% of people use FE's and not branded units and i feel confident that this would not effect their opinions of me or UKaps.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Mar 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> it's not like i'll be parading around the shop waving my FE's about.



 

I better get saving my money up!   It will be great to meet some of you guy's


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Mar 2008)

Are you not coming Cegipedia (fountain of knowledge)? Would be great to meet you, to see if you really are a textbook on legs


----------



## tgc (20 Mar 2008)

Unfortunatley I'm gonna have to drop out also   

Got to go back to work offshore.  

Hopefully next time 

Cheers


----------



## Peter6bee (23 Mar 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Peter6bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know they are well aware people use FE's and I'm sure that does happen at the UKaps meets and I may be wrong here but  I wouldn't have thought all meets happen at Aquatic suppliers??
I'm just saying that after all the effort Mark and Jim are putting into the day to be selling alternate products right under their noses would appear to be a kick in the teeth.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Are you not coming Cegipedia (fountain of knowledge)? Would be great to meet you, to see if you really are a textbook on legs



    Hi Lisa, I'd have to find a geography textbook to find it. I'm only familiar with Inspector Wrexham...

 Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (24 Mar 2008)

Wrexham is on the way to North Wales on the stoke back roads, where are you Ceg? It shouldn't be all that difficult to get to.


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2008)

Is this the Place:
The Green Machine Ltd,
Unit 1a, Felin Puleston Industrial Estate, Ruabon Rd, Rhostyllen, Wrexham, Clwyd LL13 7RF 

its only 1.5 hours for me, so i could bring a few people. but it would depend on what i have by then, as petrol is too much. so might get a smart as they are on offer. so could bring 1/2 people with me.


----------



## zig (24 Mar 2008)

Peter6bee said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be pretty certain the cash register will be kept quite busy with UKAPS members buying some of the quality goods on offer from Green machine on the day.

For some people FE's are very hard to get hold of without a huge amount of hassle, probably one of the hardest things to acquire for some in this hobby, everything else you can readily buy off the shelf. Id say fair play Dan, If I was one of the needy I would be enormously greatful. I'd say an item like this is the exception to the rule, although I do agree that it is a shop you are visiting so a certain degree of protocol should be followed. But it is a UKAPS meetup afterall, some people here have probably never met each other before other than on the forum here, obviously a certain amount of goods plants etc between members will be exchanged on the day, but I doubt it will discourage anyone from spending money at the Green machine. It wouldn't discourage me anyway I would be certain there would be something that would catch my eye on the day and that could range from a Â£5 diffuser to a Â£500 tank purchase


----------



## John Starkey (25 Mar 2008)

Hi All,i think its time we made a list of people who are deffo coming for the weekend , Sam aka (Themuleious) and Lisa perry, are both staying at my place on the friday then we will be traveling up in my motor on sat, we are going to be staying in a b&b near Grahams house in Ellesmere port , 
 So its 
John starkey 
Sam watson 
Lisa perry 
Dave spencer
Graham edwards
Dan crawford
George farmer
Arana
Thats all i know of for now pm me with your name and i will add it to the list, regards john 8)


----------



## Arana (25 Mar 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## Garuf (26 Mar 2008)

I believe me and Daniel are, I deffinatly will be put most likely training it if Dan opts out.


----------



## daniel19831123 (26 Mar 2008)

you kidding me? Me opting out for this when I'm only 40 miles away? No way! Get my name on the list! lol We'll drive there on saturday morning if it's alright with you Garuf. What time does this thing starts anyway?


----------



## ulster exile (26 Mar 2008)

Since the demo starts at 11am, I think I'd need to leave Birmingham at around 9.30 at the latest so would aim to leave really at 9.15am.

I'll be driving back home the same day, but I don't think I can really make plans until we're there - I guess it will be a 'see how we go' judgement.

If there's anyone who still wants to come with me (I'm a little confused as to who's doing what now!), can they let me know and we can make arrangements.


----------



## Martin (26 Mar 2008)

I'll be there with my better half, Clare.We paid another visit to TGM last Saturday and Jim and Mark were chatting about the 5th. it's gonna be a fine day with a good mixture of UKaps members and TGM's regular customers.Since their double page ad went in this month's PFk mag it has created a lot more interest in the shop, hopefully it will be buzzing on the 5th. Looking forward to meeting you lot to put faces to names!


----------



## Arana (26 Mar 2008)

is anyone else driving up from london?


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2008)

Looks like me and Gill will be comming up from Coventry   Will be driving up and driving back the same day.


----------



## Garuf (27 Mar 2008)

If its an early start dan I might have to get a lift from mine, I understand wrexam ins't too far , like an hour and a half tops.

OH anddddd llandudno is near.


----------



## daniel19831123 (28 Mar 2008)

Well if it starts at 11 you will need to make it to stoke station at least at 9.30 as it takes just over an hour to get there. That is if I still remember how to get there. Need to take into consideration the time it takes to go round the town trying to find my way lol. Sorry that's the life when you don't have sat nav. The last time it took me over 2 hour to find the shop


----------



## Garuf (28 Mar 2008)

where do you know your way to? I'm pretty stoke savvy since my family is from the area.


----------



## The Green Machine (29 Mar 2008)

*Visiting The Green Machine on 5th April - The agenda*

Well hello everybody,

Just a post to let you all know the modus operandi for the day.

10am - General introductions and hello's, mooch around and enjoy the shop

11am - Demo start - small introductory talk and hardscaping of the tank

12:30 - Break for refreshments and chit chat while gravel is rinsed in situ (nothing quite as boring as watching gravel washed!)

1:30 - Planting, filling and stocking - we will be using pre-seeded bio filtration medium and half a tank of pre aged water. so in effect we will be able to rock and roll straight away.

We are going for a south-east Asian set-up, sticking to one species of fish only.

Should finish about 3 to 3:30, but it may run a little over.

I won't say anything else on the planting because it will be nice to see on the day.

Mark and I are looking forward to hosting this event and if successful will seriously consider similar things for the future and we are always open to suggestions from our customers and UKAPS members alike.

Our love for what we do has us in a state of high excitement and we look forward to meeting every one of you in person knowing that you all share this passion with us.

Take care and drive carefully on the day, all the very best, and happy planting,

Jim & Mark
Directors, The Green Machine, Wrexham


----------



## Arana (29 Mar 2008)

Thanks TGM, i for one am really looking forward to it  my shopping list is getting bigger all the time


----------



## ulster exile (31 Mar 2008)

It seems my car is empty now except for me, so if anybody in the Birmingham area wants a lift, let me know.  Not staying over up there though.


----------



## Superman (2 Apr 2008)

I've not received an appointment so expect I'll be attending on Saturday, I'll see you all there.

Hope there's a nice cafe for breakfast nearby?

Good to know everyone will know what I look like although I won't be wearing the bright green kit, I need it clean for Sunday morning!


----------



## Peter6bee (5 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the interesting and informative day Mark and Jimmy.
Oh and cheers for the food and booze. Much appreciated


----------



## Arana (6 Apr 2008)

Wow what a day, fantastic place, stunning plants, stunning tanks, run by lovely passionate people  it was a 4hour drive each way for me and worth every mile (althugh i just made it back to london before the snow  )
If you ever get the chance to go, TAKE IT!
It was a good turnout from UKAPS and great to meet the old faces and new, i wont go on to much about it because i know we have lots of good photos and video of the event to show you all yet  

Thanks again to all those that made it the rememberable day that it was


----------



## Aeropars (7 Apr 2008)

Where are these pics then?


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2008)

Best day Ive had out in a long while.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Where are these pics then?



DevUK (Steve) has some here - viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1353

I know Graeme has some good ones that I'm sure he'll put up sometime.  I'll try to get some up soon too.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Apr 2008)

I do indeed, i shall post them up tonight.( no pics of the demo thank though, that was George's bag ).

Im really pleased for the Ukaps members, the costomers in TGM and Mark and Jim, that every one got a lot from the whole experiance and had a great time. I feel a slight change in style of aquascaping in the air, Andrews biotope was an inspiration to a lot of experianced and novice aquascapers.

Happy days for Ukaps.

Graeme.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Apr 2008)

As promised some pictures of the day.
Dan took most of these with my camara, so if theres any credit for them, it should go to him.

As the day started. Andrew starting his South East Asian biotope.

















As the plants come in from Tropica ( on the left, very good ) as you buy them after a short time with Jim and Mark to the right ( on the right,Excerlant ).


----------

